# game # 66 (PortLand Trailblazers @ Los-Angeles Lakers)



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Little bit late. But lets start. I will mention by saying Kobe almost had a four point play from 90 feet.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The only Lakers capable of making a shot is Kobe, right now. He has got 17 of LAs 29 points.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Where's Walton at? I see his has 0 minutes so far.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe gets wacked and gets a foul and a technical to top that off. ****ing referees.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I see Walton is out with his ankle. =\


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Useless parkers always passes up open shots and hurts the team. That ****head did it three times so far.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

God damnit, look like Kwame is hurt again, first Luke now Kwame, we cant catch a break man


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Never seen so many injuries in my life. What happened to Kwame?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Look like Kwame is back. Kobe did all he can out there, it is his teammate did not show him that they want to win this game


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Last game is Kleiza now is Udoka, we just keep letting somebody have a career night here


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Odom missed both the freebies.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn if Kobe drops 50 and you lose.....................

Not sure you guys are a lock for the 8 anymore..................


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

Looks like an 05-06 Lakers game to me...

The 3 pointer by Kobe keeps you in the game though... Teach the frountcourt to play defense.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe has 50, but no one is playing defense.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Can I ask this? Can Smush Parker become anymore worthless to this team? I mean I thought he was at least decent last season with moments of lapse... But he just gets more and more pathetic... No matter how Kobe carrys this team, Parker is always there to make it more difficult.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe makes one more three, it is 1 point game now. with 50 secs left.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Parkers constipated face is irritating day by day. I don't want to see that ****head in the Lakers uniform, even if he want to play for free.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Come on. play some ****ing defense.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

A LAYUP!!!!

A F'ING LAYUP??????

Theres that top 5 paint defense Kwame brings? WTF....


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

I just hope they don't draw up a play for a 3... I mean I know Kobe's on fire from there right now, but it could still be risky to take right now.

What's the double technical for?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe ties it with another three.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

ss03 said:


> I just hope they don't draw up a play for a 3... I mean I know Kobe's on fire from there right now, but it could still be risky to take right now.
> 
> What's the double technical for?


That Jack guys flung his hands and hit Odom, so Odom reacted. Thus the technical.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

**** it, Kobe yeah!!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Still 17 seconds left, now play defense.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Goes to OT. Kobe has 56.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

just got in. kobe's on FIRE. what happened w/ lamar? why's he startin s***?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

thank god for kobe.. this is ridiculous


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

Randolph was forced to attempt a 3 which is actually a little humourous, although he's made them in the past, he's not Shaq. They had 17 seconds too, so good job by the Lakers.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

The Lakers need Kobe Bryant to score 56 to go to OT with the Blazers? 

Oh how they've fallen since the beginning of the season...


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

I miss this Kobe very much man


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

nguyen_milan said:


> I miss this Kobe very much man


If the rest of the players don't show up, you'll probably get to see more of it.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Kobe gonna be in the 60's soon.

Edit: Kobe with 60!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Layup drill! Also known as Lakers defense.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe has 60, but not getting anyy stops.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

If we end up .500, I'm going to kill an 18 pack. Please win this game for us Kobe.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Lakers need to make jumpshots in order to score, while Blazers can easily score all their points with layups... pathetic defense.

Only way the Lakers can stop the Blazers from scoring, if they decided to not lay it up everytime and take a 3, and pray they miss.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Play some ****ing defense!!! Just for two minutes!!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Does Kwame has basketball repellent hands and Smush no brains.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Theonee said:


> Does Kwame has basketball repellent hands and Smush no brains.


Rhetorical question?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Evans blew a dunk. Kobe with another three. 63 points.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Pleeeeease hang on.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Omg, Lakers are going to win a game!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Pleeeeease hang on.


Refs look like they are going to help you "hang on" with calls like that.

Kobe's 3's at the end of regulation... clutch!

Explain to me how Odom goes into the Trail Blazer huddle at the end of regulation and its a dual tech. foul? BS!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

65


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

They need to hire a defense specialist.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I can smell a W, is Evans makes the freebies.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Wow, it's been a while. Thanks Kobe.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

Out of curiosity was Roy having an offnight or was Kobe playing great defense as well as great offense tonight?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

It takes 65 points from Bryant to snap a losing streak.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Nice to see Phil get in Odom's ear for him talkin' smack after the game. 

Nice win for you guys... congrats.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

ss03 said:


> Out of curiosity was Roy having an offnight or was Kobe playing great defense as well as great offense tonight?


Refs wont call a foul on Kobe. :biggrin:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

B_&_B said:


> Refs wont call a foul on Kobe. :biggrin:


That's Stu's job.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

Also, it's not a big deal but I think this game puts Kobe's PPG average at around 29.7, just barely behind Carmelo's. This would, obviously, put him one big game away from the NBA ppg lead.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

ss03 said:


> If the rest of the players don't show up, you'll probably get to see more of it.


Like i care? lol jk when Kobe going at least we can have something to cheer on other than everyone play like **** and we still lose.
yay a rare win for us, sad.. but hope this will be a turning point:cheers:


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

B_&_B said:


> Refs look like they are going to help you "hang on" with calls like that.
> 
> Kobe's 3's at the end of regulation... clutch!
> 
> Explain to me how Odom goes into the Trail Blazer huddle at the end of regulation and its a dual tech. foul? BS!!!



Props to your blazers. they played pretty well, but kobe wasn't going to let us loose tonight. you guys have a very bright future. 

oh yeah, that was a push off on kobe, but you can't expect that call given the situation. that's NBA for you. give kobe credit for making a turn-around 23 footer in lamarcus' face. 

Lamar showing no class. I like the fight in our team, but there's no excuse for that. act like you've won before lamar. actually, it feels like we haven't won before, so nevermind.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

ss03 said:


> Out of curiosity was Roy having an offnight or was Kobe playing great defense as well as great offense tonight?


Kobe played good D, but Roy never (I mean never) gets calls.

Kobe, on the other hand, gets calls. Bull**** calls might I add. He was incredible tonight, but just because he's hitting threes like they're layups doesn't mean the man can't commit a foul.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Silk D said:


> Props to your blazers. they played pretty well, but kobe wasn't going to let us loose tonight. you guys have a very bright future.
> 
> oh yeah, that was a push off on kobe, but you can't expect that call given the situation. that's NBA for you. give kobe credit for making a turn-around 23 footer in lamarcus' face.
> 
> Lamar showing no class. I like the fight in our team, but there's no excuse for that. act like you've won before lamar. actually, it feels like we haven't won before, so nevermind.



:cheers:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice win hopefully Walton and Odom get game fit soon.

KOBE scoring title this year lock it in. I have a good feeling.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm very happy w/ the victory, but we had no business winning this game. our defense is just HORRIBLE. well, what I was able to see, but I'm sure the rest of the game was the same. 

what happened w/ luke? is he going to play on sunday?


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Just a few numbers, for the hell of it.

Total Rebounds: 46 to 45 Blazers
Offensive Rebounds: 17 to 9 Blazers
Steals: 7 to 8 Lakers
Blocks: 8 to 7 Blazers
Points in the Paint: 46 to 36 Blazers

and, inexplicably...

Free Throws: 28 to 15 Lakers

Say what you will.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Glad to finally see a win. But if the Lakers need a 65 point outburst to get it, they're in as much trouble as we think they are.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

A must needed win. Kobe was scintillating he just refused to lose tonight simple as that. He's he best player in the league only guy who can do what he did tonight. lakers just gutted it out, props to Kwame , Evans and lamar for sucking it up and playing with injuries. 

Now we can get on a streak.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

lol...

Kobe is God.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

B_&_B said:


> Refs look like they are going to help you "hang on" with calls like that.
> 
> Kobe's 3's at the end of regulation... clutch!
> 
> Explain to me how Odom goes into the Trail Blazer huddle at the end of regulation and its a dual tech. foul? BS!!!


Stop baiting if your going to be ignorant. Its pathetic enough almost lost at home to the Blazers.

Anywho, great win guys. 

Again.

Good Win Kobe. No thanks to the Los Angeles Losers.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

hoojacks said:


> and, inexplicably...
> 
> Free Throws: 28 to 15 Lakers
> 
> Say what you will.


Dude, like 6-8 free throws came off of intentional fouls at teh end of the game.so that makes 20-22 free throws to 15. Not that big of a difference. Your team won't get that many free throws without a big time player. Sure, Randolph is pretty good, but hes not really a franchise player or good #1 option, and he likes to shoot jumpers a lot.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuush offfffff


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

rose garden pimp said:


> puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuush offfffff


just keep thinking that the blazers are the best team ever...


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

hoojacks said:


> Just a few numbers, for the hell of it.
> 
> Total Rebounds: 46 to 45 Blazers
> Offensive Rebounds: 17 to 9 Blazers
> ...


Kobe: 1 to 0 Lakers
Say what you will


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe outscored the rest of the team 65-51. Yeesh.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

hallelujah!


----------

